# NREMT Practical



## jjmalais (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello, I am new to this forum, but I wanted your advice.

I was lined up to take my practical with Doctors ambulance, but I postponed because I didn't feel ready. I'd like to do a practical exam test preparation course, but I only know of UCLA which charges something like $150. Is there any other opportunities out there for test prep either in person or online (videos?). And does anyone recommend any testing sites in California?

Thanks


----------



## fast65 (Nov 4, 2011)

For my medic I tested in Roseville with NCTI...easiest...test...ever. They offer a prep. course the day before that allows you to run through all of the stations and if you're lucky enough to get an instructor that actually cares, they'll give you some tips as well. If I remember correctly, their prep. day was $90. Personally, I found it to be rather useless; yes it was nice to run through the stations again, but it seemed that the instructors spent more time giving my classmates and I a hard time for being from Oregon. That being said, a lot of others might find it useful.

You can also try doing a search on Youtube for the NREMT skills stations that you're worried about, there should be some videos that give some insight and how they should be ran.

Honestly though, the NREMT practical is all about memorization, it's about knowing the skills sheets and reciting them back to the proctor. What level are you testing for?


----------



## jjmalais (Nov 4, 2011)

It's for the Paramedic level. Thank you for your tips I think I had a friend go up there. I guess I'll talk to him about it.


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 4, 2011)

jjmalais said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum, but I wanted your advice.
> 
> I was lined up to take my practical with Doctors ambulance, but I postponed because I didn't feel ready. I'd like to do a practical exam test preparation course, but I only know of UCLA which charges something like $150. Is there any other opportunities out there for test prep either in person or online (videos?). And does anyone recommend any testing sites in California?
> 
> Thanks



NCTI Santa Barbara, and I think EMS training Institute has a paramedic prep course, you can talk to Mark Komins if they have practical skills training for NREMT?


----------

